# Costa Mesa / OC CA



## yestotom (Oct 29, 2009)

Me: Gen Xer. Moved to Socal from Michigan 3 years ago and haven't played D&D since. Used to play 3.5 with a really good, laid-back fun group of friends (all of whom met through our group). In my job here and with a 2-year old, though, I just cannot make it to a weekly game, and probably would run into some problems with every other week.

I want to join or start a D&D gaming group with other busy people who want to get their D&D fix but can't commit to anything too regular. I am thinking of a group that would meet for one or two longer sessions up front, then maybe play in person once a month, filling in the pieces with some play-by-post and maybe an occasional online session. I am open to other ideas.

I have never played 4ed but would like to give it a try. However, 3.5 is old hat and would be welcome too. I live in Costa Mesa and could maybe host some of the games at my place. But for only playing in-person once a month, a bit of a drive wouldn't be a problem.

This is a concept in progress so please throw in some ideas if you are interested, or might be interested. Ideally, I would like to start playing some time over the holidays because I will have some leave to use and can be flexible in arranging the first couple of game sessions.


----------



## Aeric (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you DM?  If so, I may have just what you're looking for.

My group disbanded when we ran out of people willing to run games; two of them (husband and wife) live in Costa Mesa, and they would usually host, so the rest of us are used to the commute.  There were/are five of us; two are veteran gamers and three are fairly new (started gaming with 4E).  I know of at least one other person who is hungry to game again, too, and she is a vet.  Ages range from mid 20s to mid 30s, and we all have similarly busy lives, so the schedule wouldn't be an issue.

If you're up for running a game for a group of strangers, let me know and I'll run it by the others.


----------



## yestotom (Oct 31, 2009)

This sounds good! I sent you a private message with my e-mail contact info.


----------



## yestotom (Nov 11, 2009)

It looks like we now have a group of 4....enough to start a game soon. If anyone else wants to join in, just let me know.


----------



## Juantnsoup (Nov 12, 2009)

*AD&D 2nd Ed in Inland Empire*

If it interests any of you, I started a new 2nd Ed campaign in the Norco/Corona area (new Riverside). We started 11/7 and next meeting is for 11/21. We are playing the Greyhawk Post Wars Campaign starting in 585 CY
So far 3 of us, we are talking to a potential 2-3 other players, but nothing confirmed with them. Prefer experienced players but open to anyone that holds a real interest in playing a more classic Gary Gygax style of AD&D with many of the upgrades of 2nd Edition. 
We have an awesome 2nd Ed room with all the perks; tons of minis, just about all of the books, and some 3D settings. We will be playing many of the classic AD&D modules and I will be updating them to fit within the campaign setting


----------

